# Staffy - Behaviour problems



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Some of you may remember a thread I made a few months ago about a staffy pup that a couple of my friends bought before Xmas.

They got it from the breeder when it was 5 weeks old (ignoring my protests and advice), and it is now showing ill effects of this.

It is constantly hyper, jumping up at people and barking, and it also bites a lot. Not playful nips but quite hard bites, it's not worried about going for your face either.

Is there anything they can do? Can this behaviour be stopped with the right training?


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

*the behaviour can be stopped with correct training its still only a pup, they may need to fork out and pay for training tho but some basics to do would be a firm no turn away from the pup and walk away when jumping up, possibly give longer walks to tire out aswell staffys are very energetic strong minded stubborn dogs and they need to know who is boss by behaviour, i have a young staff just over a year old and he is very boistrous when ppl come in the house but i hold him by his collar at my feet till he settles down then he just lies down and goes to sleep as he knows im not gonna let him jump up*


----------



## kitkat_ (Aug 26, 2009)

When it bites make a loud squeeling noise like another puppy would do to let it know that it hurts, then turn away and ignore it, maybe leave it on its own for a while for it to calm down. With the jumping aswell try playing with it with a pull toy and when it jumps up, again turn away with your arms folded and ignore it until it calms down so it learns that when it jumps up it will be ignored and when it is good it gets to play and have a fuss.


----------



## jase thursfield (Nov 13, 2008)

my staffy is 13 now and is the best dog you could ever imagine, however in the first 2 years of her life she destoyed my house from draggind the bathroom carpet upstairs and hiding it under my bed,she chewed the lino up in the kitchen, chair legs even the wallpaper came off but when she turned 2 she started doing what i told her.
i had to be firm, but she's the best dog i have ever known

nothing better than a staffy imo:2thumb:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes this is the downside to getting a puppy that early. He didn't get chance to play with his litter mates and learn correct social behaviour.

Its just a simple case of dicipline. When he does it tell him its not correct behaviour and move on from it.
Marina


----------



## BoaQueen (May 3, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> Yes this is the downside to getting a puppy that early. He didn't get chance to play with his litter mates and learn correct social behaviour.
> 
> Its just a simple case of dicipline. When he does it tell him its not correct behaviour and move on from it.
> Marina


Spot on. Me and my ex got a staffie puppy at 5 weeks old. We were clueless (this was about 9 years ago). I guess we didn't care at the time because we just were so excited to get the puppy!
It really did affect his behaviour tho. He was a nightmare, and took so much hard work. I would never make that mistake again!!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Mind you what i should have said in my other post is that if he carries on that way by the time the dog is one he would have alienated all of your friends, friends anyway so it won't matter because with no one coming to the house no one will get bit.

Marina


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

A while ago someone was experiencing the same problem and someone posted this link to help them. How to adopt a Weimaraner from Tri-State Weimaraner Rescue

It may refer to Weimaraners, but the problem happens in every breed. I would print it out and give it to your friends to read or send them the link if they're on line.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

training needs to crack on asap! other wise this dog WILL do something very dangerous! your friends should have put the pup in its place and should have listened to you! 

its normal for staffys to jump up, get over existed when they see you thats typical of the breed, but should never snap and actually bite you! regardless!


----------



## Queen&MadamX (Apr 18, 2008)

i think tht i have been very lucky with my dogs i got them at 4 weeks as they were rescues..

we have a bit of chewing of trainers from one of them but nothing of serious damage i struggle more with the constant attention they crave from me and visitors they tend to jump up at everyone but a strong command of down and sending them to bed works.. 

they are just over 2 now and knee high to a grasshopper so i dont think my friends worry to much... 

its hard when you have them at that age you tend to let them get away with lots more then you should tell your friends to be strong with the dog and it will work out...

I ignore my 2 when there behaviour is like this and praise the calm behaviour..


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It's really more to do with humanisation that getting away with stuff. Animals of this age need to be with their mother and siblings to learn to be what they are, whether they are dogs, cats, whatever.

It's much harder for us as humans to correct bad behaviour than it is for the animal's own mother.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> It's really more to do with humanisation that getting away with stuff. Animals of this age need to be with their mother and siblings to learn to be what they are, whether they are dogs, cats, whatever.
> 
> It's much harder for us as humans to correct bad behaviour than it is for the animal's own mother.


I agree with this.

Its very hard for us humans to teach them about bite inhabition.
There is a desensitization technique that can be used on handreared pups when they start to show signs of not having any bit inhabition. But thats done at a very early age, not at a few months old.

At a few months old they really need professional advice.

As I have said before I live with a dog with no bite inhabition and it is no joking matter at all. I would seek training advice for this pup asap before things go to far.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Some of you may remember a thread I made a few months ago about a staffy pup that a couple of my friends bought before Xmas.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like normal puppy behaviour to me and the fact that they have babied it and not done any training at all. Unless they get it to training classes, it'll become yet another staffy statistic. All dogs need to know basic manners and obedience and it doesn't come automatically.


----------



## Spirit2668 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Problems with Staffy?*

Hello....
All bad behaviour can be corrected. it just takes time and patients. luckily Staffordshire bull terriers are one of the easiest dogs to train as they are eager for praisal. 
like someone has mentioned before. when the dog bites, scream as loud as you can saying 'Ouch' the dog will then realise he is doing wrong and is hurting his "Family" (as stupid as you feel it does work) if the dog responds to the 'Ouch' praise it, so it knows its doing something right.
as to the part where the dog is hyper, thats quite normal in a staffy as they are boisterous dogs, but you just need to tell it no when it jumps up.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Erm, you do know this thread is nearly 3 years old?? :whistling2:

If she hasn't sorted the dog out by now I doubt she ever will.


----------



## XOX (Feb 18, 2012)

Where do u see how old it is?


----------



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Above the post on the blue line/box it says "Posted today at 6:00 PM"


----------

